# PrimeNow Website



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Amazon went live with a dedicated website for Prime

https://primenow.amazon.com/

In a statement (via Re/code), Prime Now chief Stephenie Landry said: "We have expanded the service rapidly over the last year to new cities and customers told us that they would want the option to shop on a browser as well as mobile."

Prime Now offers free two-hour deliveries, but if you need items faster, there's a one-hour service that costs $7.99.

Hopefully we'll see a big jump in orders and, subsequently, hours.


----------



## Electricifier (Dec 1, 2015)

It is good news. A couple of things I noticed though. 

- I don't see it advertised or linked on its main site anywhere
- On the main site amazon.com. If I add items to my shopping cart that I personally order on prime now (dog food, cat food, cat litter, and bottled water lol) it doesn't give me the option to use prime now. It would be great, and be a huge increase in business for us drivers if a prime customer was in their main site checking out, and they were informed that some of their items could be delivered in two hours for free.

It's great that they did create a desktop version of prime now, but it's basically a desktop version of the app that isn't integrated with a customers prime account. I don't expect a huge increase in deliveries until it is, but I hope that I'm wrong


----------

